# 03 w8 6sp value



## Harrison_davis (Feb 11, 2018)

Hello i have the chance to buy a 2003 w8 6sp sedan with 86k miles on it. I was curious what it is worth they are asking 8500 and i want to know if this is worth it.
Im not new to rare Volkswagens and Audis so i know there is maintenence at 90 to 100k.


----------



## karlsvw (Oct 25, 2014)

Harrison_davis said:


> Hello i have the chance to buy a 2003 w8 6sp sedan with 86k miles on it. I was curious what it is worth they are asking 8500 and i want to know if this is worth it.
> Im not new to rare Volkswagens and Audis so i know there is maintenence at 90 to 100k.


I just saw this. I see them now and then for $4-5k in similar shape. I hope you didn't pay $8,500.


----------

